

Mankiw - Defending the On Percent - Sven7
http://www.aeaweb.org/articles.php?doi=10.1257/jep.27.3.21

======
ZeroGravitas
I like how he discredits the idea of giving opportunities to the poor by
pointing out that we don't want to give opportunities to (poor) foreigners.
Kind of lost the moral high ground there.

